# Anybody got a good copy of Gordon Logo



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Chris, did you ever find a good source for this? I'd love to have some decals.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I have some with no flames


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

ElLobo said:


> I have some with no flames


In a jpeg file or the actual decals?


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Photoshop files .psd but can be saved as jpeg. Any print shop should be able to work with the .psd files. This way there is no resolution loss when scaling them to any size.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Depending on what vinyl plotter you have you want to turn it into a vector graphic, svg or Ai is what I use. Adobe illustrator will auto trade it and do this for you. First select the Raster image, then From the top menu bar, 
Object
Image trace
Make and expand. That makes a cuttable file. 
If there are paths that overlap, you want to merge these using the pathfinder tool


----------



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

-


----------



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

@DBStoots Heres all I could find, the computer they were on crashed, but i had this one in an email.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

chrisbalgero said:


> @DBStoots Heres all I could find, the computer they were on crashed, but i had this one in an email.
> View attachment 182023


Thank you!


----------



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

DBStoots said:


> Thank you!


You got it!


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Any chance you'd make some of the old school Waterman decals like I just posted?


----------



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

My computer is dead at the moment so I don’t have access to the cutter but I think skiff shop is selling them I believe.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

POCtied said:


> Any chance you'd make some of the old school Waterman decals like I just posted?


do you have the file?


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I have the file. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

Anybody have an Gordon ambush logo?


----------

